# Goose needed



## awm (May 31, 2017)

I'm sure it's a long shot but does anyone have a goose in the freezer they don't want anymore? Maybe planning on mounting it and then changed your mind?  I'm hoping to have my Boykin ready for September, and would like to work with one before then. I'm in coweta, thanks.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jun 3, 2017)

your going to love watching him drag it around. i definitely got a kick out of it the first time mine got a hold of one


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 3, 2017)

I have seen force broke hundred pound labs turn and run when a broke wing wounded goose stood up to the lab.


----------



## awm (Jun 4, 2017)

HalOutdoors said:


> your going to love watching him drag it around. i definitely got a kick out of it the first time mine got a hold of one



Yea it's going to be interesting for sure, but he's pretty wide open and I'm pretty sure he'll get it figured out.


----------



## awm (Jun 4, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> I have seen force broke hundred pound labs turn and run when a broke wing wounded goose stood up to the lab.



Yea he's still young,  this will be our first season. I'm not gonna send him on any unless they are done. I've heard some stories of some good goose fights, and don't wanna push it this year.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2017)

awm said:


> Yea he's still young,  this will be our first season. I'm not gonna send him on any unless they are done. I've heard some stories of some good goose fights, and don't wanna push it this year.



Good idea. It took a few times for my dog to learn how to handle a wounded bird.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 4, 2017)

My 35 lb Boykin has chased down and killed. Retrieved and drug up onto dog stands many a mean fighting goose.


----------



## fastball_24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two hunting seasons ago I put my lab on some geese we had killed in a small pond he went to bird and smelled him and came back it took me about 15 minutes to finally get him to retrieve it and bring it to me. Last year we put one down and he went straight to it no problem. He has not encountered a live one yet but I have heard it can get crazy.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 5, 2017)

fastball_24 said:


> Two hunting seasons ago I put my lab on some geese we had killed in a small pond he went to bird and smelled him and came back it took me about 15 minutes to finally get him to retrieve it and bring it to me. Last year we put one down and he went straight to it no problem. He has not encountered a live one yet but I have heard it can get crazy.



Old story from florida guy said they would catch small gators and tape their mouths shut. throw them in the back of the trucks with the pups to let them whoop on them to teach them gators werent to be messed with.... one I never forgot.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 6, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> My 35 lb Boykin has chased down and killed. Retrieved and drug up onto dog stands many a mean fighting goose.


Not what I said. I have seen boykins retreive  wounded geese and do it as well as any lab. Its that first time that can get all of them.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's some ..... Spec in Daytona Beach in June ... it really doesn't matter the month bc I've never seen any here before !!!! Not sure who was drooling more when we saw them me or my dog !!!


----------



## smoothie (Jun 10, 2017)

You can buy one from a farm or anyone that raises them, save the receipt in your wallet or glove box and shoot it in front of the dog. Just have proof that you bought it


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 11, 2017)

I got ducks in the freezer in Coweta and your more than welcome to them but no goose.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 11, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> I got ducks in the freezer in Coweta and your more than welcome to them but no goose.



I'll come get all you want gone or are willing to give.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 11, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll come get all you want gone or are willing to give.



come on, they have been through a couple thaw and freeze cycles and I'm afraid they may slip so I'm not mounting any of them.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 12, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll come get all you want gone or are willing to give.



Trade you a duck for a moon pie


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 13, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Trade you a duck for a moon pie



I need home made pies pal


----------

